# Feel like Im in labor but I'm not pregnant



## pinkcupcake (Mar 2, 2011)

have back cramps that radiate around to the front and into upper thighs as well. it will last about an hour, then stop for a few hours. I have never had a problem with pms cramps. I also have kids and am 40. am not on any birth control and never have been!

What is going on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this related to stress? I'd see a doctor.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That is what menstrual cramps are generally like for me. So it's in the same region as cramps then? You should get it checked out, maybe even see your ob/gyn just in case your uterus is up to no good (i.e. pain).


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Could be ovarian cysts. You should see a doctor a.s.a.p and have internal examination, as they do grow larger and will need to be lasered.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you completely sure you cannot be pregnant? Otherwise it could be cysts or even just cramps. However, see a doctor because it could be something serious. Can't tell without tests.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah it could be fibroids


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

You should go see your doctor.

But possible causes include

Altered neuromuscular control
Dehydration
Electrolyte depletion
Poor conditioning
Muscle fatigue
Doing a new activity


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> You should go see your doctor.
> 
> But possible causes include
> 
> ...


Ovarian cancer
Ectopic pregnancy
Slipped disc
Bowel cancer
Constipation
Inflammatory Bowel Disease
Kidney stones
...


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

My mum tells me that her menstrual cramps got worse when she hit the menopause... you may be experiencing early warning signs or something!


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like you suffer like me. I've had it for 13 years since the age of 16. For the first two years of my period I had no pain at all. Intially my doctor said it was acute Dysmenorrhea but lately it's gotten even worse as i'm nearing 30 years of age and I believe it may be *Endometriosis* so i'm going back to the doctor as i'm not happy that after all these years i've neither been given an official diagnosis or had any tests done. Unless my doctor is psychic i'm not sure how she can be certain of what it is.:roll I'm starting to get problems three weeks of every month with only a breather for about seven days. I get symptoms leading up to the period similar to those you'd expect while pregnant, dizzy spells, lower back pain, nausea, very tender breasts and then when I do come on the pain is agonising. To the point where on a few occasions I've been physically sick and passed out. I take Mefenamic Acid pills but these often take far too long to kick in. It's so disrupting to your life. I have to plan everything around my due date as I don't want to get caught out. It really accerbates my SA. I've noticed in the past month that i'm also getting stomach acid problems, my stomach keeps making noises. Unfortunately there isn't much doctors can give you for the pain, they can offer the contraceptive pill and if it is Endometriosis they can do an operation, however the pain can still return. Endometriosis can effect fertility so if you ever try for a baby and have problems you may want to get checked out. Ovarian cysts/Polycystic Ovary syndrome can also be a cause of chronic period pain. This can be ruled out via a blood test.


----------

